# Prestige Classes increasing caster level



## astriemer (Apr 6, 2005)

Quick clarification question RW.

In EoM you seem to imply that prestige classes should grant 1/2 caster level per prestige class level. Would that be for your typical "add +1 level to spellcasting class" based PrCs? And would you suggest granting the +1/2 CL for every level or only those levels where the spellcasting power of the PrC increases?

Also, what would you suggest for the PrCs that offer "add +1 level to divine spellcasting class and add +1 level to arcane spellcasting class" such as Mystic Theurge or True Necromancer?

Lastly, how would you handle the PrCs that offer a new spellcasting progression such as the Assassin?

Thanks


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 6, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> Quick clarification question RW.
> 
> In EoM you seem to imply that prestige classes should grant 1/2 caster level per prestige class level. Would that be for your typical "add +1 level to spellcasting class" based PrCs? And would you suggest granting the +1/2 CL for every level or only those levels where the spellcasting power of the PrC increases?
> 
> ...




The 1/2 caster level gives the prestige class designer some wiggle room with abilities.  If a class only has a few abilities, it can probably keep a full or mostly full advancement.  For instance, if you were trying to convert the Eldritch Knight, it gains a total of +9 caster levels, so you could have it get +1/2 for the first two levels, then +1 thereafter, instead of having the first level get no spellcasting.

The Mystic Theurge just really doesn't fit with this system.  Theoretically you could create a class that gives bonus MP and new spell lists, but doesn't increase your MP Limit as quickly, to emulate the diversity of powers a Mystic Theurge possesses, but the Theurge was made to fix a break in the core rules, and EOM doesn't have that same break.

Assassins?  They probably ought to get a 1/2 caster level advancement (maybe a total of +6 over the 10 levels of the class), with a limited selection of spell lists they can choose.


----------



## astriemer (Apr 8, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The 1/2 caster level gives the prestige class designer some wiggle room with abilities.  If a class only has a few abilities, it can probably keep a full or mostly full advancement.  For instance, if you were trying to convert the Eldritch Knight, it gains a total of +9 caster levels, so you could have it get +1/2 for the first two levels, then +1 thereafter, instead of having the first level get no spellcasting.
> 
> The Mystic Theurge just really doesn't fit with this system.  Theoretically you could create a class that gives bonus MP and new spell lists, but doesn't increase your MP Limit as quickly, to emulate the diversity of powers a Mystic Theurge possesses, but the Theurge was made to fix a break in the core rules, and EOM doesn't have that same break.
> 
> Assassins?  They probably ought to get a 1/2 caster level advancement (maybe a total of +6 over the 10 levels of the class), with a limited selection of spell lists they can choose.




Awesome, that was the guidelines I was looking for, particularly with the PrCs that have their own limited spell lists.


----------

